# Sweet Tchaikovsky Suites



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

En français 

Last week's PTB provided a performance of Tchaikovsky's _Fourth _Suite. This week, I wanted to complete the set by providing performambces of the first three.

Tchaikovsky's orchestral output includes six "numbered" symphonies, the _Manfred _Symphony and a _Symphony in E Flat_ (reassembled from sketches after his death). Additionally, between 1878 and 1887 Tchaikovsky wrote four "numbered" suites for orchestra, following the tradition of *Bach*'s _Overtures_, generally as a series of dance or dance-inspired movements. I can only assume he wrote these suites because they did not impose the same formulaic constraints the symphony did.

Rather than bore you with analysis, let me direct you to the _Tchaikovsky Research_ Project's Wiki page, which provides links to the suites, analysis and other facts.

Happy Listening!

*DETAILS​*
*Pyotr Ilich TCHAIKOVSKY (1840-1893)*

Suite No. 1 in D minor, Op. 43 (TH 31)
Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra
Arvīds Jansons, conductor

Suite No. 2 in C major, Op. 53 (TH 32), "Suite charctéristique"
Winterthur Symphony Orchestra
Walter Goehr, conductor

Suite No. 3 in G major, Op. 55 (TH 33)
Korean Broadcasting System Symphony Orchestra
Mikhail Pletnev, conductor

_YouTube _Playlist URL: http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL6swnss9F7SF36H4QqpcipLrMis6uFFxO

*January 17, 2014, "I Think You Will Love This Music Too" will feature a new podcast "Variations on a Song" at its Pod-O-Matic Channel .Read more January 17 on our blogs in English  and in French.*


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

*We are featuring the music from this post on the For Your Listening Pleasure podcast as an episode I am posting December 8, 2022. The following notes are an update with useful links we have created or discovered since the original post.*

When I went back to this playlist, I was pleasantly surprised that two of the suites were still available – I bundled them in a montage that now features suites nos. 1 ad 2.

Suites nos. 3 and 4 were the subject of a later Vinyl’s Revenge post from 2017, with the archive link posted here.

*Pyotr Ilich TCHAIKOVSKY (1840-1893)*

Suite No. 1 in D minor, Op. 43 (TH 31)

Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra

Arvīds Jansons, conductor



Suite No. 2 in C major, Op. 53 (TH 32), "Suite charctéristique"

Winterthur Symphony Orchestra

Walter Goehr, conductor

Internet Archive - Sweet Tchaikovsky Suites : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


----------

